# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Cầu lô đánh lô đề online! ghilode.com đánh đề online bảo mật hàng đầu nhanh hon win 2888

## vuducvip

*Cầu lô đánh lô đề online* *
*Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  3: Chơi   đánh lô đề online   1 ngày
Các bạn để ý thấy khi nào đầu giải 7 và đít giải 7 bằng nhau thì ta lấy số đó ghép với số giữa giải ĐB và số đầu giải ĐB thành 2 cặp số đánh hôm sau,  Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  này xác suất rất cao và cũng ít khi xuất hiện dạng như vậy.Các quy tắc vàng khi tham gia chơi bộ môn   đánh lô đề online   ĐB học
Ngày nào cũng có xổ số để chơi nên không nhất thiết ngày hôm đó phải chơi dù to hay nhỏ.
01. Không phân biệt số đẹp hay xấu ,chừng nào còn quan niệm này thì còn thua
02.Tâm lý thi đấu phải thật tốt.
03.Công thủ nhịp nhàng có chiến thuật. Dẹp bỏ tư tưởng sát nhà thầu chỉ trong một lần chơi.( tham thì thâm )
04.Đang dây đen nên nghỉ một vài ngày để cắt đứt dây đen. win 2888
05. Hôm trước thắng lớn hôm sau chơi nhỏ lại. Trường hợp đặc biệt 03 ngày thắng liên tục thì ngày thứ tư chơi nhỏ lại, nếu thua hôm sau nghỉ xả hơi liền.
06.Không nên nuôi số kéo dài nhiều ngày, cứ cho rằng ngày hôm đó số nuôi ra ta vẫn còn n-1 cơ hội cho những số còn lại.
07.Nếu không đầu tư nghiên cứu số sẽ không bao giờ thắng. Trong quátrình nghiên cứu số chúng ta sẽ có cảm ứng rất tốt với những con số sắp ra - - > Giác quan thứ 6.
08.Nếu không biết nghiên cứu số thì nên chơi theo dây đỏ của những tay chơi số có bề dày  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online  .
09. Không tin một cách mù quáng vào dị đoan.(sẽ phân tích những sai lầm tai hại khi tin vào những mắc xích dị đoan)
10.Hội đồng xổ số có khả năng chơi ăn gian.
11. Không tin mù quáng vào sổ mơ và các phần mềm soi cầu cũng như các tổng đài nhắn tin xổ số ,tất cả các yếu tố này chỉ mang các tính chất tham khảo .
12. Chơi không để ảnh hưởng đến gia đình và người thân. Nhất là các ACE đã có vợ con.
13. Trích một khoản tiết kiệm để mua số, nếu thắng dành một phần cho vào quỹ dự phòng, nếu thua bạn chỉ được phép thua hết số tiền mình định đầu tư. Chỉ chơi tiếp khi tự tay kiếm được số tiền đầu tư tương ứng.
14. Khi thua dài phải dừng lại ngay và kiểm tra lại các  Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  mình đang theo nhằm chỉnh sửa đưa ra các  Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  hợp lý với cách đánh của mình hơn. Không có  Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  nào là hoàn hảo và đúng trong một thời gian dài đâu.
15. Những khi nào gặp may bạn phải ghi nhớ lại thời gian, các sự kiện tại sao khi đó bạn gặp may vì trong tương lai nó thường hay lặp lại. Đó là vận hạn của bạn, đồng thời là chữ DUYÊN với các con số, bạn có DUYÊN MAY ở các con số nào? Hãy để ý nhé.
Quy tắc là vậy nhưng trong thực tế rất ít ACE bình tâm được, nhưng tôi vẫn viết ra để mọi người lưu ý.
Cầu   đánh lô đề online   ,cầu ĐB và cách soi cầu
1 . Khái niệm về bóng
Đã từ lâu dân   đánh lô đề online   ĐB đặt ra khái niệm này và nó có thật
Cầu   đánh lô đề online   rơi
Loại cầu này có đặc điểm là dễ bắt ,phù hợp với ai thik nhanh chóng và đơn giản để tim ra con số may mắn để chơi
Có hai loại   đánh lô đề online   rơi
  đánh lô đề online   rơi từ ĐB
Khi bạn thấy có con   đánh lô đề online   xuất hiện trùng với con ĐB đã ra ngày hôm trước thì đó là   đánh lô đề online   rơi từ ĐB ,loại   đánh lô đề online   này có đặc điểm là dễ đánh ,không cần lộn thích hợp với ai chơi bạch thủ ( theo  kinh nghiệm trong   đánh lô đề online   của tiendat thì có tới 90% ĐB về đầu 9 sẽ có   đánh lô đề online   rơi ngày hôm sau )
Tần suất của   đánh lô đề online   rơi từ ĐB thường cách nhau là 4 đến 6 ngày trong khoảng thời gian này nó cũng có thể về lộn cũng có trường hợp là cách 1 đến 2 ngày nó mới rơi .( thường thì ĐB về các đầu 0 1 2 8 9 tỷ lệ   đánh lô đề online   rơi cao hơn )
 đánh lô đề online   rơi từ   đánh lô đề online  
Khi bạn thấy một con   đánh lô đề online   đã xuất hiện ngày hôm qua rồi mà hôm nay lại xuất hiện bạn để ý vị trí của nó nhé ,đó chính là lúc cầu   đánh lô đề online   rơi từ   đánh lô đề online   xuất hiện .Thường thì cầu   đánh lô đề online   này phải đánh cả cặp và cần những ai tinh mắt bởi nó chỉ đi có vài ngày lại nghỉ
Thông thường bộ số này khoảng 13, 14 ngày sẽ nổ. Lưu ý nếu nổ sẽ nổ vào các ngày thứ 9 hoặc 13, 14
Bộ số này có điều đặc biệt là thường nổ vào 3 ngày cuối tháng chính vì vậy những ngày cuối tháng miềng thường óanh phối hợp với bộ số này. AE nào đen có thể óanh trong 3 ngày cuối tháng gỡ lại $$ đã mất trong tháng.
Bộ số 24 kon
121, 181, 232, 272, 282, 292, 373, 383, 393, 787, 797, 898
Bộ số này AE có thể óanh nuôi trong tuần. Theo thống kê bộ số này hầu như tuần nào cũng nổ, xác suất rất cao, có tuần nổ 2-3 nháy. Thông thường hay nổ vào các ngày T4, t5, t6.
Ngoài ra còn có dàn ĐB 36 con : đít chẵn loại kép và đít 0 ,hay dàn 36 con từ
Giới thiệu chung
I - Lời mở đầu trong  đánh lô đề online 
Mỗi người Việt Nam ta chắc không ai lạ gì khi nghe tới   đánh lô đề online   Đề trong số đó có tới 80% đã chơi   đánh lô đề online   ĐB ít nhất 1 lần trong đời ,bộ môn này không chọn độ tuổi ai cũng có thể chơi từ em nhỏ học lớp 6 đến cụ bà đã 70 ,từ anh nhân viên bảo vệ đến giám đốc một công ty hay thậm chí là anh nông dân chân lấm tay bùn ……. trong  đánh lô đề online 
Tuy nhiên trong  đánh lô đề online  lâu nay đa số mọi người đều đánh theo cách truyền thống đó là mơ và kết rồi thì “ Phang toàn trượt “ vì nhiều người không tiếp cận với các  Phương pháp trong   đánh lô đề online  tính khoa học hay còn gọi là bí kíp   đánh lô đề online   ĐB đã được xây dưng rất công phu từ nhiều cao thủ ,cao niên   đánh lô đề online   ĐB trên khắp mọi miền đất nước từ Nam chí Bắc trong  đánh lô đề online  
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ đánh lô đề online tỷ lệ cao chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, choi lo de online uy tin nhat,  danh lo de online uy tin, ghilode danh lo uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de online uy tin nhat, lo de uy tin, web bao lo de uy tin, danh de online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, web lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web danh lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, ghi de truc tuyen, ghilode .com, trang ghi lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web choi so de uy tin, danhlodeonline, web ghi de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web nao choi lo uy tin , choi lodeonline, web danh lo online,  web nao danh lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web ghi de uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web danh lo de, trang web ghi lo moi nhat, cac trang web danh lo de, web danh lo de online moi nhat, trang web choi de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang ghi lo de uy nhat, web danh lo de online uy tin, trang lode uy tin hien nay, danh lo online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de bac uy tin, trang web choi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de online, trang web lode online, choi lo de uy tin, nhung trang lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web danh lo de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin nhat, trang ghilode choi de uy tin nhat, danh lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

